# yeast to bring out hop flavour?



## ian4379 (24/9/13)

hi all,

i remember reading a thread somewhere where a type of yeast was recommended to bring out the hops flavour rather than the malt flavour. ran a quick search and cant find it.

i've used coopers yeast the past couple of brews and want to try something else. any ideas?


----------



## unclebarrel (24/9/13)

Try US05 or BRY97 man.


----------



## DU99 (24/9/13)

Bry97...
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71445-danstar-bry-97/


----------



## Tilt (25/9/13)

DU99 said:


> Bry97...
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71445-danstar-bry-97/


+1. I have only good things to say about this yeast. I used it in my hop harvest ale earlier in the year and it left all the subtleties of fresh hops in the beer plus it flocced out beautifully and left it crystal clear without the need to fine.


----------



## Yob (25/9/13)

Greenbelt :beerbang:

failing be able to get that... BRY97 then 1272 then US05


----------



## JDW81 (25/9/13)

ian4379 said:
 

> hi all,
> 
> i remember reading a thread somewhere where a type of yeast was recommended to bring out the hops flavour rather than the malt flavour. ran a quick search and cant find it.
> 
> i've used coopers yeast the past couple of brews and want to try something else. any ideas?


What kind of beer are you making? That will also help you decide.

My vote would go with 1272 for a hoppy ale, but may change depending on the style you're planning.


----------



## ian4379 (25/9/13)

thanks for the replies, i went with the bry97 - i wanted my grain order done today and grain and grape had it in stock.

this will be my 3rd AG, am looking for a pale ale to play around with hops a bit. i like LCPA so i just found a recipe and will run with that. 

i want to use Mosiac hops, but also have citra, galaxy, and moteuka there , i want to get to know how each hops tastes, should i run with just the mosaic or use some of the others as well?

recipe:

4kg pale ale
1kg munich
300gms carapils
300gms wheat malt
yeast BRY97

23 ltr.


----------



## Yob (25/9/13)

mmmm mosaic and Citra mmmmm


----------

